# Takashi Amano talks about failure



## Morgan Freeman (28 Sep 2011)

Good to know he took ages to get it right


----------



## Alastair (28 Sep 2011)

That tank is just amazing


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Sep 2011)

the man doesnt lie, ill be an expert soon then


----------



## plantbrain (28 Sep 2011)

I failed with algae for about 3-4 years. But, like many, I'm tenacious and never give/gave up. Many put experts on pedestals, but they are just people and have made many mistakes, you just have not seen all those failures.


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Sep 2011)

Quite inspirational! I have got to the point a few times where I have felt like giving up, but I couldn't give it up as it has become a part of my life now.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Sep 2011)

Really good, and true, failure is the mother of success! 


.


----------



## James Marshall (1 Oct 2011)

very encouraging words from the master himself.

Cheers,
James


----------



## gargamelcz (13 Oct 2011)

I agree with master for 100%. My tank looked like cesspit firstly, but I learned and I am quite successful now.


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

I love Amano, he seems like an incredibly intelligent man, but also very philosophical with it. Quite an inspiration.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2011)

Great video.

I wonder if Amano deliberately keeps some of his secrets of success to himself to allow others to make their own mistakes and learn from them even more. If you don't have the motivation and commitment to stick with it, then perhaps aquascaping isn't for you.

Delayed vs instant gratification....


----------



## ghostsword (18 Oct 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> If you don't have the motivation and commitment to stick with it, then perhaps aquascaping isn't for you.
> 
> Delayed vs instant gratification....



Should be a sticker, or printed on a T-shirt. Aquascaping is not for people that want quick results. 

I was watching his seminar, and it was so funny that he showed a picture of a scape, then he said "Wait three months then you get this..." and the slide would change and you would see the result of waiting three months. Now, on the world of today, where everything is so fast, asking someone to wait three months is not a joke, hard one to follow.


----------

